# Show prices?



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have been waiting for the Evart convention all year. I then had the poor judgement to book our family vacation the same week. Luckily we are vacationing in Baldwin so I am very close. Here is my question. I am mainly wanting to go to buy a dozen or two of DP traps and maybe some other needed items like tail zipper tool, connibear setting tool, trap tags. Are the who prices good enought that it makes it worth it for me to sacrifice my first day of vacation to go to the show and make some purchases? Anyone know what I might expect to pay for a dozen Duke DP traps?

Now before anyone says it I know going to the show and getting to meet some of you guys would be priceless, but if one were only going to buy some traps is it still worth it?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

You're going to pay around 140 dollars a dozen for duke DPs at non-show standard prices and the price goes up from there for the other brands. To ship anywhere in Michigan from any suppliers is gonna cost you 15 to 20 dollars extra.

At the show, I would suspect you're gonna end up saving about 35 to 40 dollars just on the Duke DPs if that's what you're gonna buy. Now you're just going to have to weigh the entertainment cost of whether not your families can enjoy going to the convention. If you show up on Saturday morning and spend some time with the kids at some of the activities and then enter them in the kids raffle, I'd say if you have kids under the age of 14 my bet is your gonna end up enjoying yourself and so will they. Stay for Saturday nights cookout and you will enjoy it yourself even more. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Last year at the convention, I believe I paid $120 a dozen for Duke DP's. Keep in mind there are lot of good demos being put on throughout the days and that ois where the real value is.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Shoot ... bring the wife and kids. You can hit up some demos & shop. If the rest of the family don't want to do that ... they can watch the Wiggy & Seaark comedy show.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Mister ED said:


> Shoot ... bring the wife and kids. You can hit up some demos & shop. If the rest of the family don't want to do that ... they can watch the Wiggy & Seaark comedy show.


bout that, you sure thats a good Idea?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

*Well ... I suppose that's a valid point Gil!*
I hope that was loud enough, lmbo.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> bout that, you sure thats a good Idea?


Party pooper!!! Lol


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

thinken of the kids,


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I appreciate that, but you're a little late. My 7 are already to the point of no return. Lol

Now, should I not have too much apple pie and number 8 swimming champion wins a gold medal, he/she is all yours, Grampa Gil, for the raisin'. I'll take 'em on all major holidays, father's day and water trapping season. I will let you teach 'em all about caninen'.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought from Ralph last year, and they weren't even on my list. I bought them for more than $20 cheaper than the best price I was finding anywhere else. Trent Masterson will also be there doing a demo on DP trapping raccoon (and I assume he might have a few buckets of Truckload with him as well.)


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the responses and offer of the comedy show, but since it is suppose to be a week of family vacation I can't really monopolize the day like that. Not sure if I will go now or not. I would like to still get some traps, but I suspect I'll just end up paying more for them later.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Trout - All joking aside, you will be well under an hour from Evart (probably 1/2 hr or less). Think about comeing in the morning. You could be there at 8am and spend until noon or so ... then you'd be home in the early afternoon. Shoot, if your kids are like mine ... they'll be sleeping until 10 or so anyways, and you still have the rest of the day and week with them.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I am in SE Michigan so Evart is a 4 hour drive. We leave for a week vacation in Baldwin Saturday morning. I could not be to the show until that afternoon. I am pretty bummed, I've been looking forward to it since trapping season ended. I may still try to get over there just to make a purchase, but the odds do not look that good.


----------



## coolhandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been waiting since trapping ended, I stopped at an antique store on the way home from grocery shopping and scored a dozen #2 montgomerys for 30 bucks and a dozen 1 1/2's for 30 bucks. I hope there are some deals like that left when I get there tomorrow, more looking forward to the demos but also deal hunting.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Montgomery's?? You now have my attention (that's all I have for 1.5s & 2s)!! Are the #2s round or square jaws? If square, dog on or dogless?

How about the 1 1/2s?

If the #2s are dog less, after you wack your fingers too many times ... let me know and I will double your money.


----------



## coolhandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

the montgomerys are square jaws and have dogs, I have a 750 MB dogless that bit me once last year, the 1 1/2s are a mix of montgomery and victor. I think from now on I'm stopping at antique stores.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

coolhandluke said:


> I have been waiting since trapping ended, I stopped at an antique store on the way home from grocery shopping and scored a dozen #2 montgomerys for 30 bucks and a dozen 1 1/2's for 30 bucks. I hope there are some deals like that left when I get there tomorrow, more looking forward to the demos but also deal hunting.


I won't let anyone even *look* at my #2 sq-jawed, step-in Monties for $30!!!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## coolhandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

I must have gotten a deal then. LOL, I'd have bought more if I had the money for them. I spent more money at the convention today, got some needed stuff, first one I've been to since I was 12 or something, I'm making plans for the next one that is close to me within 100 miles of merritt.


----------

